# Knicks To Sign Demetrius Nichols



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Demetrius Nichols is expected to sign a 10-day contract with the Knicks on Thursday. Nichols, who was a late cut prior to last season with the Knicks, has spent the past two seasons with the Cavs, Bulls and the D-League. He worked out for the club last week and will take one of the two remaining roster spots.


http://www.nydailynews.com/blogs/knicks/2009/03/knicks-make-roster-addition.html


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Did someone say, "Demetris Nichols".* 

*What do D.Nichols bring to the Knicks.....*a young athletic player with wise decision-making that will make Chandler & Gallo stay at the TOP of their game having D.Nichols on the roster. 

*Weakness:* he's a 6.8 SG that fear injury of the bumbing/grinding at the SF position on defense. 
The same as our 6.11 SF-Gallo that fear back injury if forced to play PF on defense. 
This is why David Lee is so important to this Knick Team b/c his rebounding is a big-plus and a major factor of Gallo & D.Nichols peremeter offense spreading a lead wide open for a Knick WIN...
:yay: :clap: :yay:


*The behind the seen....*Allan Houston probably had alot to do with the D.Nichols signing (both was cut in Isiah's preseason)....preparing both Samb & Nichols for the Knicks Summer League team this offseason is a wise move. Having Samb & Curry report to the Knicks bigman camp this offseason could give us some size next season. 

*We still have to make some room on the coaching-staff for a defensive-coach and a bigman coach.*


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

nice pick-up, i like this guy.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Demetrius Nichols is good pick up....*

He is a guy that needs to play so signing him is probably not going to give him that chance. He is far better than advertised on defense and a lights out shooter when getting touches. D'Antoni is the right coach for him but I don't know if this is the right situation. No injury worries Kiya. The young man is pretty tough...but he is a SG who can play some SF.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Even in garbage minutes with the Bulls, this guy couldn't cut it at all. I feel he's highly overrated only because the Knicks drafted him. I hope I'm wrong, but really he has gotten a few minutes and hasn't proven a damn thing.

I hope I'm wrong though. It would give people a reason to remember my birthday. :razz:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*A few minutes here and there*

in garbage time is not the same. Come on...you're better than that.


"I hope I'm wrong though. It would give people a reason to remember my birthday."....wouldn't count on it


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Great signing. The guy needs a chance on some grooming. I would imagine some time in the gym with a guy like Allan Houston could turn Nichols into much more than just a servicable role player.


----------

